# BHM Pin-up Calender



## Molly (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, made you look!

As far as I know, there isn't one. But one day, I'd like to make one as an art project for myself. I'd like to do some pictures of men alone, and some men with women. I've been thinking about this for a while, and I really want to get drawing. 

Any suggestions of poses or themes I could use? I need twelve. If any sweet, sexy men want to post nice pictures of themselves in different standing/sitting poses, and are willing to let me use their pictures as reference materials, please be my guests!

All I've ever seen are girl pin-ups such as these:
http://www.greatamericanpinup.com/GAP/artistsFrameset.html

And they are great fun! But wouldn't it be great to have a calender of sexy fat men?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2009)

Where....Where...

Dammit you Bastard..


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 28, 2009)

If you made a calendar like that and decided to sell it, I would definitely get in line to purchase one.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted to do a BBW calendar a few years ago, and call it 'The Full Year'.

Full for the bigger girls, obviously.
Good Luck!


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Well the topic name certainly did draw my attention 

I think it's a great idea... Us FFAs should have an eye candy calendar too!!! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Well the topic name certainly did draw my attention
> 
> I think it's a great idea... Us FFAs should have an eye candy calendar too!!! :eat2::eat2::eat2:



Agreed!!! haha we should contact like some calander publishers and see what we can do....it would sell well.....I'd buy one  (and yes, I would take down my hello kitty calendar.... *GASP*)


haha photoshoot boys!!!! :happy:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Agreed!!! haha we should contact like some calander publishers and see what we can do....it would sell well.....I'd buy one  (and yes, I would take down my hello kitty calendar.... *GASP*)
> 
> 
> haha photoshoot boys!!!! :happy:



I'll be one of the models  Let me know where and when. :eat1:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I'll be one of the models  Let me know where and when. :eat1:



lol we'll have our own photo shoot in time  hmmm what month you want lol


----------



## Molly (Jan 28, 2009)

That would be awesome if we could sell calenders! Of course there would NEED to be a BBW calender as well. I think I've actually seen one before.

Hey, if any other artists want to hop on board and see what they can come up with on this subject, jump in. It would be cool to do a bunch of BHM pin-ups (and BBW pin-ups too) and collaborate and swap on a web page or something. (Not that I have any idea how to do this stuff, but I can dream BIG.)


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

Molly said:


> That would be awesome if we could sell calenders! Of course there would NEED to be a BBW calender as well. I think I've actually seen one before.
> 
> Hey, if any other artists want to hop on board and see what they can come up with on this subject, jump in. It would be cool to do a bunch of BHM pin-ups (and BBW pin-ups too) and collaborate and swap on a web page or something. (Not that I have any idea how to do this stuff, but I can dream BIG.)



I'm okay at photo software and very fluent with layout design...if we get the photos I can definitely put something together :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

I would really love to be a part of this if possible, I love classic pin up art, this could be so amazingly cool!

I hope i would qualify to be in something like this...

If so Just let me know what to do~


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 29, 2009)

I call dibs on October.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe I can get November. I can lay on a table that has like tons and tons of thanksgiving food on it, and have a bunch of girls being feeding me or something....lol...or just Audrey :wubu: hehe, donl't want to get in trouble.

StarScream!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I would really love to be a part of this if possible, I love classic pin up art, this could be so amazingly cool!
> 
> I hope i would qualify to be in something like this...
> 
> If so Just let me know what to do~



hmmm...you can be mr. febuary....your the boards teddy bear


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I call dibs on October.



my birthdays in october make it good hehe


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Maybe I can get November. I can lay on a table that has like tons and tons of thanksgiving food on it, and have a bunch of girls being feeding me or something....lol...or just Audrey :wubu: hehe, donl't want to get in trouble.
> 
> StarScream!



haha ok Mr "I'm on a diet...." lol and oh no....thats reserved for me hehe


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 29, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> haha ok Mr "I'm on a diet...." lol and oh no....thats reserved for me hehe



Oh yeah, forgot about the diet thing.....Hmmmm, but it's for a good cause! Haha :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the diet thing.....Hmmmm, but it's for a good cause! Haha :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:




lol i wouldnt mind....I just want you to get better with your infection baby.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll take June. June is rarely appreciated...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I'll take June. June is rarely appreciated...



hmmm....im thinking a nice beach shot and a speedo.....or better yet bay watch BHM edition *drools* no im all hawt and bothered!!!! *sigh*


----------



## Archangel_257 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll take March or a summer month. I have no problem wearing a speedo since I wore one for swimming for like 8 of my 12 years.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> I'll take March or a summer month. I have no problem wearing a speedo since I wore one for swimming for like 8 of my 12 years.



I'm thinking Mr. July


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 30, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> I'll take March or a summer month. I have no problem wearing a speedo since I wore one for swimming for like 8 of my 12 years.



Remember that fellow-high-school-swimmer comment I made before?

Yeah, same here. Think it's a big-guy thing with swimming?

And yeah, no problem with a speedo, and I've even got a local beach here (in Missouri, believe it or not!)


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Remember that fellow-high-school-swimmer comment I made before?
> 
> Yeah, same here. Think it's a big-guy thing with swimming?
> 
> And yeah, no problem with a speedo, and I've even got a local beach here (in Missouri, believe it or not!)



hmmm maybe Mr: February and a satin rad male thong??  ahhhhh I may just have to venture into the adult entertainment industry after I graduate....we totally gotta do this lol


----------



## Molly (Jan 31, 2009)

I love how enthusiastic everyone is!
My original thought on this project was to get some ideas and visuals of different poses, draw out some ideas and use photos as a basis for each "Mr. Month". I always loved the old-fashioned look of those super realistic paintings of the pin-up girls and thought it could be a fun and tasteful way to indulge my own interests. I've found that I am in a bit of a funk lately in terms of artistic fulfillment. All I want to draw is large men, but I don't have anything to focus on... nothing to expand and hone my abilities with. Thats why I would love to try something like this. I need to challenge myself, and BHM have always been an area of unswerving interest for me, so its win/win. 

Let me say this again. ANYONE who wants to take this idea and run with it, you know, either with art or photography, I for one would be very interested to see what kind of talent we have around here. 

And any guys that think they could produce a few photographs that they would be happy to let a nice girl use as reference for art, I would be very happy. If I could fly around and do private photo shoots, I would, but I can't. And to be truthful I am an awful photographer. But I am a half-decent artist, and I have tried finding BHM stock photos through the various artist websites and it is damn near impossible. Apparently body builders and department store model-types are still rampant.

Fully clad or partially clad pics would be much appreciated! Choose a month and clicky clicky with the camera gentlemen! Have some fun, and don't just limit yourself to standing and staring at the camera, think provocative, think sexy... because thats what you gentlemen are, after all.

Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Molly said:


> *snip*



*nod nod* I love that old style too!

Hehe this is gonna be fun

I need someone to take pics though hmm.... I'll sort something out though!


----------



## lilme (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh I now I am late on this but I would so buy this it would be awsome did it happen.:happy:


----------

